# Songs in Worship



## "William The Baptist" (Mar 19, 2012)

This past Sunday we picked our Psalms for the next month. (One week earlier than normal). What I love about my church is that even though many are new to the Psalms (I am chief among that crowd!) our pastor makes it a point to make it enjoyable for everyone to learn them.

I noticed they sang the same songs each week... after visiting I found out why. They vote on new Psalms monthly. We vote and the top 3 are the Psalms we learn as a church the next month... and we usually sing one Hymn too. We also have the same doxology every week and chose not to pick a new one at the beginning of the year, for the sake of the little ones who love and have mastered it 

I so enjoy the music and worship at my church. And especially the way we pick our songs for worship.

Just wondering what other people's church are like. What is the music like in your church? Who arranges the musical choices? Our church is small enough that we can do this. But wondering how a bigger church might introduce new songs?


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 20, 2012)

Small congregation. I am the elder who labors specifically in preaching and teaching. The Session let's me organize the worship services. I choose psalms and hymns appropriate to the Scripture reading that has just been read and expounded.


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 20, 2012)

Romans922 said:


> Small congregation. I am the elder who labors specifically in preaching and teaching. The Session let's me organize the worship services. I choose psalms and hymns appropriate to the Scripture reading that has just been read and expounded.



This is the same situation at my church and with my pastor.


----------



## Peairtach (Mar 20, 2012)

The minister - or visiting minister/student - chooses psalms appropriate to the message.


----------



## revnbev (Mar 20, 2012)

*Songs according to placement rather than sermon theme*

I'm a pastor and I select the music used in worship. I don't select the music based on the Sermon but on the particular place the song falls in the worship service. For example, at the beginning of worship, something dealing with the Transcendence of God is selected. Then, after our confession of sin, something concerning grace, the atonement, or our Thanksgiving is chosen. The Psalm comes later, closer to the reading of scripture in order to keep the idea that this is from God's Word.


----------



## TexanRose (Mar 20, 2012)

"William The Baptist" said:


> This past Sunday we picked our Psalms for the next month. (One week earlier than normal). What I love about my church is that even though many are new to the Psalms (I am chief among that crowd!) our pastor makes it a point to make it enjoyable for everyone to learn them.
> 
> I noticed they sang the same songs each week... after visiting I found out why. They vote on new Psalms monthly. We vote and the top 3 are the Psalms we learn as a church the next month... and we usually sing one Hymn too. We also have the same doxology every week and chose not to pick a new one at the beginning of the year, for the sake of the little ones who love and have mastered it
> 
> ...



We sing from the metrical psalms, so there is no difficulty in singing psalm we don't know as well. Since we can "mix and match" psalms and tunes as we please, we just sing the less familiar psalm to a familiar tune. Split-leaf psalters can't be beat! 

If we want to learn a new tune, we practice it at one of our informal psalm sings, held in someone's home.


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Mar 20, 2012)

TexanRose said:


> "William The Baptist" said:
> 
> 
> > This past Sunday we picked our Psalms for the next month. (One week earlier than normal). What I love about my church is that even though many are new to the Psalms (I am chief among that crowd!) our pastor makes it a point to make it enjoyable for everyone to learn them.
> ...



1650 I imagine?

Yes getting to know new Tunes is a benefit. Singing a favourite Psalm to a New Tune is an interesting experience.

Split-Leaf Psalters are excellent, I have two! (One for each hand) 
Cost about £10 over here - what do they go for in US Christian Shops?


----------



## Edward (Mar 20, 2012)

Primarily a staff function, with input from the pastor. 

A mix of traditional and modern, mostly from the red Trinity, but supplemented with songs printed in the bulletin.


----------



## TexanRose (Mar 29, 2012)

ProtestantBankie said:


> TexanRose said:
> 
> 
> > "William The Baptist" said:
> ...



Yes, we sing from the 1650. The split-leaf psalters aren't available in bookshops here--we have to order them from the UK! Seems like they usually cost around $40.


----------

